# BAZA Second Hand Market



## AngelesAngeles (Dec 6, 2013)

*Does anyone nearby BAZA goes there or trades!*:bump:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

i'm assuming you mean the Sunday rastro/carboot ?
If so I know a couple who do it but have no info on it apart from that.


----------



## AngelesAngeles (Dec 6, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> i'm assuming you mean the Sunday rastro/carboot ?
> If so I know a couple who do it but have no info on it apart from that.


Yep that's the one!
Are the couple near Huescar by any chance?
Looking for a ride to this boot sale place and would love to sell some new items and second hand I got!
Unless I can barter for it

Baza Car Boot/Rastro


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

No, One couple live in Águilas & the other is my Spanish mate who doesn't do it every week.


----------



## AngelesAngeles (Dec 6, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> No, One couple live in Águilas & the other is my Spanish mate who doesn't do it every week.


Sure there must be some people near me :flame:
Cheers for your communication


----------

